
Unprecedented demand for software engineers will redefine hiring forever - veneratio
https://medium.com/karat-io/unprecedented-demand-for-software-engineers-will-redefine-hiring-forever-68ff8f8cadc2
======
veneratio
A bit of an over the top title, but (disclaimer: I work at Karat) the main
thesis is really interesting. Essentially, it's cool to be part of a new
specialty (hiring) being born out of an industry I've worked in for a little
while now (tech).

